# fishing the big lagoon flats



## Picman60 (May 21, 2012)

new at posting, I need some help on fishing these flats I've been using the popping corks with shrimp DOA's , hasn't been good. please give me some advice!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Try using some liquid shrimp lure on the DOA.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Make sure your leader under the cork is not too long leaving the shrimp in the grass. You want it long enough that when you pop it either the shrimp will pop up out of teh grass like a live on or you want it in deep enough water so that the shrimp is exposed. I have the pro cure gel and use it on my DOA and sometimes I think it works and sometimes it doesn't. I fish those flats all the time and it could be you just are not in a big producing area. Another thing I did that helped was buy a $20 bucket of the Gulp 3" new penny shrimp and tossed some DOA in it to soak up the juice. That produced way more hits than without and with the DOA being tougher, didn't lose it like you would a gulp to all those damn pinfish...


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Bigkidneys said:


> Another thing I did that helped was buy a $20 bucket of the Gulp 3" new penny shrimp and tossed some DOA in it to soak up the juice. That produced way more hits than without and with the DOA being tougher, didn't lose it like you would a gulp to all those damn pinfish...


+1. You can also get a $5 Gulp Alive refill and a $1 tubberware container if you like.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd try live small pinfish or a top water lure like a spook jr early in the morning.


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

Tobiwan said:


> I'd try live small pinfish or a top water lure like a spook jr early in the morning.


Tobiwan has the right idea... you don't need all of the fancy gels and such. If you can get your hands on live shrimp, floating them is the way to go. If you are limited to artificials, anything moving is your best bet. Out there in the a.m. the water is pretty still and clear. I have A LOT of fun just watching my shrimp run out of the water for his poor little life with slot reds and specs on his tail When I run out of live ones, I switch to a gulp on a 1/4 oz jig head, and also jigging voodoo shrimp is effing amazing! They work like crazy. If you are in the right spot, and the fish are running out of the water, then yea, switch to a super spook jr, or a 17mr and watch the magic happen. Sometimes they may be skip jack, but if you are just looking for a little bit of a flashy fight, it's not bad either. I fish on the big lagoon flats nearly every morning. Good luck, and have fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

Or just take your son in law out in the morning and let him show you how its done!!! HINT HINT!!! Ill be over before the sun comes up!


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

cablechris said:


> Or just take your son in law out in the morning and let him show you how its done!!! HINT HINT!!! Ill be over before the sun comes up!


Haha! Chris, imagine the irony in this lol... Yes, Picman, let Chris show you:notworthy:


----------

